# Is there much dust throughout the year?



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Having arrived for our trial period to find haze on the horizon and dust in the air I am concerned as to how often this happens. This is for serious health reasons not just discomfort. So, does it happen much? How often, how bad, where is it worst/best etc? Are there any websites which monitor levels and warn you? If we have enough warning we can deal with/avoid it, hopefully. I've read that there are toxins in the dust and also that viruses etc attach themselves to the fine particles, which is a real worry as we left the UK to avoid winter viruses!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is not a problem most of the time but from time to time we do get these dust clouds coming from North Africa and the middle east. 
The local papers and weather forecasts give warnings for anyone with respiratory illnesses to stay indoor during these time until the dust storms pass.

Limassol and Nicosia seem to suffer the most when this happens.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You need to face some basic facts. All Mediterranean countries are dusty. Leave your clean glass topped table in a locked-up house for a couple of days and you will return to find a layer of dust.

Cyprus regularly suffers from dust clouds sweeping over from the surrounding countries. Those are the days where it looks misty out. Last year there was a horrific one that was reported to affect the region and Cyprus, Syria and Israel were particularly mentioned in the news.

Even when you can't see the mist there is dust in the air. There are occasions when there is a few minutes of light rain which will result in your car being absolutely covered in dust carried down by the rain. The same annoyance makes pools dirty too.

I have never heard of anyone getting an illness from anything carried in the dust and I've no idea what toxins would be carried in dust that weren't in the air anyway. Even if they are they can't be significant otherwise it would be a known health hazard of the entire region.

So it all boils down to what effect the level of dust in the air might affect you personally. You state that you've seen the dust in the air and therefore you've experienced it. Did you notice any effects? If not you're probably going to be fine but may need extra care during the few heavy dust storm days. I also suspect that living in a dusty atmosphere can also make you more tolerant of it. Personally I find pollen in the air far more of a nuisance.

Pete


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. There are many scientific and news articles about toxins, bacteria and viruses carried in dust, including Cypriot articles and warnings when it has been bad here. For most people it is just uncomfortable and at worst you get an infection you can fight off (though world wide flu epidemics have been blamed on dust carried across the world), for others the risk is asthma. Usually its just an irritant, literally, that one can deal with and as you say, learn to tolerate. However this is a matter of trying to protect damaged lungs from any infections whatsoever. Which is why we left flu ridden UK winters for sunny climes and open air living. Hence trying to weigh up the risk by finding out how much of a problem dust is here before it is too late.


----------

